# Renew Certificate!



## SGilbert (Nov 5, 2018)

Safari locked you out; Firefox let me overide it's block.
Your certificare expired yesterday November 4th.

We count on your help, and helping.


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 5, 2018)

It's fixed! Thank you


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 5, 2018)

I got that too, but thought it was my old machine. I had to retire my faithful and go down. Good thing I had this back up. Now I can add one more thing to my ‘honey buy me this’ holiday list.


----------

